# Frozen food idea



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

As most of you know, baby reds will eat almost anything. I have a bunch of meats what my serras wont eat and was thinking of throwing a bunch of stuff in the blender to make a mix of meats.

I was thinking this, but tell me what would work or be best.

Here are the ingrediants:

Dovey
Shrimp
Gizzards
Chicken liver
Herbivore flakes
Carnivore flakes

I was thinking to throw them all in together and making a nasty mix of foods for the baby reds. Or is it bad to mix white meat with red meat? I know the flakes are just a small bonus, but was debating about making two batches, red meats with flakes and white meat with flakes.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Red meats are not healthy for their diet. They should be fed white meat for the most part. Red meats you can give it to them sparingly but not as a main source. I just stick with the basics talipia, cod, silversides, shrimp, worms and carnivore pellets. Going to try some ghost shrimp that have been eating some algie waffers as soon as I get my tank the way I want it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

So should I blend some stuff up and do like 75% white and 25% red? I just want to slowly get rid of the red meat in a useful way and not just throw it away.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would just keep trying to give them white meat. If they dont accept it they wont starve to death. They will eventually eat it. My Elong didnt eat anyting for like a week after I got him. Yea it sucked insanely bad! I tryed everything from tilapia to shrimp. Then I bought some silversides and he went nuts on them. Then I just simply cut a small chunk of silverside off and he ate it and then threw in a small piece of tilapia and he ate it. I just started cutting back on the silversides and going more with tilapia till he would accept both. You can give it a try. Takes a while but it should get them off of the red meat.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I just finished making the home made frozen food. I will get some pics of it before and after. Well fish is majority of their diet, but they also eat red meat in the wild. People just dont like red meats because they normally produce more oils and toxins in the tank.. So what I did was 75% shrimp and 25% gizzards. ( no fat, just all red meat ) Also added some water with flakes and pellets. Pics will follow in the next hour.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You'll be better off with only 3 % mammalian meat and 97% white fish/shrimp/scallops/clams mixture. Throw in some spinach, mix it up with a clear gelatin and place in fridge. you're good to go. Ice trays make awesome separators for individual meals. Freeze whatever you need to.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, I will need to get ahold of some cheap fish.. Hard to find good prices on shrimp/scallops etc.. I used a ziplock baggy and flattened it out and put it in the freezer. It should be hard now, I will go take a pic.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay heres my frozen food.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

you should have used gelatin base to set the food


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Such as? Do you think water/flakes will be to messy and loose?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Such as? Do you think water/flakes will be to messy and loose?


i donno what you mean but i did it and my reds love it


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I think im confused on what you mean. What is gelatin base?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

you blend food and then add gelatin
Its a kind of liquid that holds food together

here is the link


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya im still not sure what gelatin is, the link just talks about it like what you said. I will seach it on google. Im gonna try my food in the next hour, I will see if it floats or sinks.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

i have never mixed my own food but if you thaw that and throw it into your tank it is going to make one hell of a mess.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, the flakes kinda make it messy.. ha, think I may just rinse it off next time.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Ya im still not sure what gelatin is, the link just talks about it like what you said. I will seach it on google. Im gonna try my food in the next hour, I will see if it floats or sinks.


I dont know what it is either, all I know is that you put it in food to make it solid


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, I will look into and try it. I can see though, when I put it in, the flakes and such floated off and the meat was left. Will have to work on the home made food.


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

Gelatin is unflavored jell-o. It's made from the skins of pigs and cows.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Great, thanks for posting a pic. And its safe for fish consumption? I will have to try it.


----------

